# Its a secret but itd Tinkers B-day saturday



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a big secret but its Tinkers B-day and me and Nuge are taking him out...if anybody can make it we are going to Shoeless Joes n napanee Saturday at 7:00 pm ...if anybody can make it that would be great.

Thanks

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No can do for the outing.....but a big happy birthday to Tink!!!!!!!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

You mean he made it through another year with only a couple erratic arrows LOL. Wish I could make it out, but all the best buddy make it a good one.

Randy


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Big Man!!!
I hope the Game Master is working out for you.lol!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day Tinker. Wish we could make it down. Have yourself a great one.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry I cant make it out, but Happy B Day Tinker!! ( try not to get arrested.... lol ... )


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Tink, sorry I can't make it, I am celebrating Deb's birthday. Think she would be pissed if I took off for Napanee.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tink! 

Is he up in Canada for his annual bear hunt? Still using his 160 grain Thunderheads exclusively for bear? Still living in Texas? Sure miss him on AT. I tried sending him e-mail some time ago, but I guess it didn't get there. Tink is one of a kind!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy birthday tinker 

have a great day bud


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

phantom1 said:


> Happy Birthday Tink!
> 
> Is he up in Canada for his annual bear hunt? Still using his 160 grain Thunderheads exclusively for bear? Still living in Texas? Sure miss him on AT. I tried sending him e-mail some time ago, but I guess it didn't get there. Tink is one of a kind!


Different Tinker! This one is a Canuck!!!! Maybe now that he has the gamemaster and an alphaburner he'll come out of the closet and shoot Hoyt LOL

Happy Birthday Buddy!:darkbeer:


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

:darkbeer:Happy B-Day Tinker, wish you a great night!!!:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Put the bow down and hands on head and walk backwards to the car... lol lol happy b day try the long bow limbs yet ???? they`ll all be jealous now....


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy birthday tink have a good one


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tink, too bad Im up north or I'd tour to Napanee


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry, I thought there was only room for one Tink in this life! I guess just one in this country and one in Canada!!haha! Sounds like they are both characters....Happy Birthday to the Canadian version...eh?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Happy BDay Tinker.:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

well...I was DD and i felt good this morning...but i cant say the same for Tinker ukey: and Nuge..LOL :wink: :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Boys 
Had a blast Sat night not so much fun Sunday morn


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup, yesterday wasn't good Cheers buddy, glad to see another year put behind us


----------

